# Not able to ping freebsd server from my outside world.



## randeepk (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello All,

I am new to this FreeBSD and facing some issues.

I have installed FreeBSD in cloud environment using the qcow. After installation I am able to ping all my Linux servers from FreeBSD but however reverse in not possible.

When I try to ping FreeBSD from Linux machines, it shows request time out.

Not able to understand what's the issue. Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2016)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem

What version of FreeBSD? What cloud provider? How are things installed? IP addresses? Firewall?


----------



## randeepk (Nov 16, 2016)

FreeBSD version - FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-i386
Cloud Provider  - CloudBand

```
[ATTACH=full]3453[/ATTACH]
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2016)

Did you enable a firewall? What IP addresses are the other Linux machines, are they in the same 10.194.122.0/24 subnet?


----------

